# Robert Spencer on islam



## Mayflower (Jun 1, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDUp0pqJmvQ]YouTube - The Truth About Muhammad - Robert Spencer[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SddesLgxzHM"]YouTube - Robert Spencer on islam[/ame]


----------

